# why my convicts not breeding



## dawg22isit (Jan 18, 2011)

my convicts are not breeding. I have 8 in a 55 gallon but no pairing activity. The temp is 80 and the water is crystal clear. They vary from size 2-4 inches and i have a flower pot. there is one maybe pair that alwwyas hang in a cave but the male will sometimes kick her out. I need help to breed them. PLZ


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

How long have you had them? I would be really surprised if it's not just a matter of time before they spawn.


----------



## dawg22isit (Jan 18, 2011)

iv had them
for about a month


----------



## bpman25 (Oct 21, 2010)

I would just give them a little time and frequent water changes.


----------



## dawg22isit (Jan 18, 2011)

do water changes really work? Does it make them breed


----------



## Quan (Dec 13, 2010)

Not sure about water changes, I'm sure it helps, but mine got it on no matter what. "Just add water" like the saying goes.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Convicts are very easy to breed. They are called rabbits in the cichlid world........you never know they may be related :lol: . Pretty soon you are going to wish they never did spawn. I agree with the others it is really a matter of time.

Water changes do help and make a difference. Fish will not spawn or breed in dirty water (well....... except Convicts). Also water changes trigger them to spawn especially when there is a weather front moving in. Fish generally mate when there is rain coming in or when it is raining because rain means food is plentiful and they can feel the pressure of the front in the water. They will spawn and breed when they are comfortable, healthy, and a good clean environment. As of right now I don't have any cichlids but when I did have CA's every cichlid species I had spawned just as often if not more then Convicts. It is very important to give them a variety of foods (to condition the female), weekly syphon water changes, and keep the temp around 80. Here are my 4 methods of spawning cichlids

1) For a few weeks - a month keep the temperature around 74-76 then after that raise the temperature to 80 so they get the whole effect that should trigger them to spawn. Also its just healthier for them to have their temperatures change a tad. If they are kept at 80 all of the time it really won't do anything and may not be the best for them. 
2) Do weekly syphon water changes (25-50%)
3) give them a variety of foods such as : Flakes, pellets, and other dry foods. Frozen foods such as : Brine Shirmp, Bloodworms, Beefheart, Mysis Shrimp (Only feed once a week as this food has a ton of proteins and can cause health issues if fed too much), and Emerald variety (Which is a veggie based frozen food). I also used Plankton as well. I fed all of my cichlids this and I used all of them. I would feed flakes in the morning and the frozen foods at night. I would alternate the foods each night. 
4) Basically just let nature take it's course. They will spawn when ready.

Out of 8 of them you should have some males and females but you might want to post some pictures so we can see what you have. I hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## bpman25 (Oct 21, 2010)

Water changes definetly do help as well as a bump in temp. If you can get brine shrimp that may help as well, not to mention watching the chaos after a net full of brine is shaken into the tank is very entertaining. Do you know how many males/females you have right now? Also if you have just one flower pot I would suggest giving them a few more options as far as caves go.


----------



## dawg22isit (Jan 18, 2011)

i have a lot of caves and as far as the sex i have 3 males and 5 females. If i can try to figure out how to post pics i will try thx guys. Also i think my bp is laying unfertile eggs as she never leaves a cave and will defend it at all cost


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

I know this is an old post but I figured I would chime in. I have 8 cons in my tank and they have all paired up. For the most part I have 2 pair that are always laying eggs but I never get any fry what so ever. My cons are all between 3 - 5".

I have them in 125 gal. tank well filtered. Tanks mats are 1 severum, 1 yellow lab, 2 kissing gourami's, 4 jewels ( which I am waiting for a pair and rehoming the others ) , 3 green texas ( also waiting for a pair hopefully) and 1 common pleco.

The tanks does have plenty of hiding spots. I have some plants in there and drift wood. Everyone gets along very well and I have no aggression issues. Can't give exact numbers but my levels are very good. Temp is between 78-80F. Soft water. Heater is off due to the summer weather here. I do weekly water changes of about a little over 25% and refill with cool water.

Like I said my cons lay eggs like rabbits but I never get anything in return .. What could the issue be?


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Tasty convict fry seems to be the issue! Heck man, with that group in there, I'd be surprised if the eggs even get a chance to hatch without getting eaten first. :?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

When I do water changes and the temp is slightly cooler then the tank my CA cichlids tend to go into breeding mode. It will happen unless you have all the same sex. Chances of that are slim with 8. Your post in a few months will be "what to do with convict fry???" .


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

If you have figured out a way to stop convicts from breeding, then maybe there is a nobel prize for science coming your way.


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replys. I am almost at a point now that after a year of trying I dont think I am going to get anything other than just eggs from my cons.

I would love to have a few fry swiming around. I am not worried about them getting eaten as I have read how much these cons breed when the do. I planned on taking a few to my LFS and giving some away. Maybe keeping a few and starting a new tank. All I need now if for these guys to actually have good eggs so I can get some fry..

I know most people are wondering how to stop the cons from breeding so much but for me it is like have a car with turbo and it kicks in but never really works the way it is suppose to. You cant ever really use it but whats the point of having it if it does not work correctly.. You know what I mean..

Anyway when I do my WC I do add cooler water that what is in there so that is not an issue at this point . They get fed pretty good. Between the cichlid flakes, Sticks, Shrimp pellets, blood worms on occasion and I even cut up some talapia and jumbo shrimp for them and they get that once in a while.

I really dont know. I guess I will just have to wait an see if I get lucky.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Is this a late april fools joke? When wont a convict spawn? lol


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

It sounds to me like you have 8 females in there, I know its a fat chance, but it is possible. Especially since you said there's no aggression issues. Females will still lay eggs with no males around.


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

**** ... I hate to say it but it could be possible..I never even thought of that. Always the simplist answer that is the furthest one we think of. The only issues I have is that they do seem to be paired up. Even when they lay their eggs the 2 seem to defend the area together.

I will have to try and get pic's of all my cons and see if we ant get the sexed to make sure...


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

OK guys hope you can help me ID what I have here in con's. I think I got each one of the 8 but sometimes it gets hard to tell them apart. Now I know the rule of the orange spots being the female but I do have one that does not show any orange and The pink one the is hiding I do believe is female.

After looking at the pic's it does seem that I have all females but I am hope someone tells me I am wrong ..


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes, it would apear that you have 8 females. Number 5 does not show any yellow spots on her belly, but is with out doubt a female as her breeding tube is large and clearly visible. Nothing too unusual for female convicts to lose their yellow spots......have had some females with virtually no yellow belly spots at just over 1 yr. in age, though it's much more common for much older females to lose their belly spots over a long period of time. The only fish I'm not too sure on is number 7......but even that one, I think is a female; has a few yellow spots and from what i can see of it's breeding tube, it's a female.


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

Just my luck.. I guess I will have to call around and see if I can find a few males and maybe trae a few of my females for them. I have to keep the pink ones as those came from my dad so they are speacial to me..

Well thanks for all the help guys. that would explaine the eggs and no fry. At least I know it was not me doing something wrong.


----------

